# Hardware Minimum-Umgebungstemperatur



## Gnome (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute!

Der Winter kehrt ja langsam ein. Da ich Abends immer ne halbe bis Stunde mein Fenster auf habe zum durchlüften (ganz offen) und über den Tag angekippt habe und es immer Recht kalt is wenn ich Nachmittags nach Hause komme, stell ich mir schon lange die Frage, bis welche Umgebungstemperatur Hardware "heile" bleibt? Gibts nen bestimmten Temperaturbereich wo die Hardware kaputt geht? Oder kann ich trotzdem weiter lüften? Weil im Zimmer kommen ja eh nie Minus Grade. Also ich denke 10°C sind dann hier jeden Tag. Genau weiß ich es nicht aber ich kann gerne mal darauf achten und messen 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da mal was dazu erzählen 

Danke schonmal 


Grüße,
Gnome.


----------



## Kjyjan (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Die ist schon klar das hier manche User mit Stickstoff kühlen und dass das die Hardware meistens gut mitmacht. Also offiziel sind die Bertriebstemperaturen meist 0°- 40° oder so (40 weis ich nich) und die Lagertemparaturen immer so bei Rund -30° bis 80°. Also du kannst getröst weiterlüften, kann die nur Vorteile bringen, solange der PC nichts einschneit oder bereift.^^
Aber schön das es auch andere gibt die gerne Lüften.
PS: 2688 Beiträge und sohne Frage, ich bin verwirrt. Da hätte ich vom bekannten Gnome mehr erwartet.^^


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2010)

Die HDD sollten im Betrieb nicht allzu tiefen Temperaturen (unter ~-10°C) ausgesetzt werden, unter ~-10, -20°C könnten auch diverse ElKos Probleme machen (und schlimmstenfalls zerstört werden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

10° sind schon wenig, du solltest das Fenster geschlossen lassen, während du nicht da bist und es nur öffnen, wenn du zu Hause bist.
Wichtig ist, dass sich kein Kojndeswasser bildet, sonst ist es egal, wie kalt es wird.


----------



## Perry (24. Oktober 2010)

die Gefahr der Kondenswasserbildung besteht vor allem dann, wenn sich die Temperatur sehr rasch ändert.


----------



## zøtac (24. Oktober 2010)

Solang du den Coldbug nicht erreichst ists egal welche Umgebungstemperatur du hast^^
Und Kondenswasser hat man doch nur wenn die Hardware deutlich Kälter als die Umgebungstemperatur ist, da seh ich kein Problem. Vorallem nicht bei 10°C


----------



## Gnome (24. Oktober 2010)

Kjyjan schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Die ist schon klar das hier manche User mit Stickstoff kühlen und dass das die Hardware meistens gut mitmacht. Also offiziel sind die Bertriebstemperaturen meist 0°- 40° oder so (40 weis ich nich) und die Lagertemparaturen immer so bei Rund -30° bis 80°. Also du kannst getröst weiterlüften, kann die nur Vorteile bringen, solange der PC nichts einschneit oder bereift.^^
> Aber schön das es auch andere gibt die gerne Lüften.
> PS: 2688 Beiträge und sohne Frage, ich bin verwirrt. Da hätte ich vom bekannten Gnome mehr erwartet.^^



Ehm...HDD beispielsweise? Anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung 

Es gibt diverse Temperaturen die ne HDD und andere Hardwarekomponenten an Minimum haben dürfen. Da ist meine Frage ne wichtige und auch ne ernst gemeinte Frage. Du kannst ja gerne deinen Rechner schrotten im Winter, ich hab da keine Lust drauf.

Zudem weißt du sicherlich schon, dass bei Stickstoff und  Trockeneiskühlung rings um die CPU alles gut geschützt werden muss,  damit sich kein Eis ablagert oder? Auf so ne Antwort von dir kann ich gerne verzichten, also denk zukünftig besser nach bevor du etwas schreibst!




Danke an alle anderen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und Kondenswasser hat man doch nur wenn die Hardware deutlich Kälter als die Umgebungstemperatur ist, da seh ich kein Problem. Vorallem nicht bei 10°C


 
Er ist im warmen Zimmer, die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist entsprechend hoch. Dann geht er morgens weg, Fenster ist offen, die Luft kühlt sich ab, kann nicht mehr soviel Wasserdampf aufnehmen wie warme Luft.
Wo bleibt wohl der Wasserdampf?


----------



## Gnome (24. Oktober 2010)

mhh naja ich hab ja die ganze nacht über das Fenster offen aber nur angekippt. Es kühlt also nach und nach ab. Wasserdampf hab ich keinen im Zimmer, zumindest war mein Fenster noch nie irgendwie beschlagen. Sowas kenn ich da nur im Badezimmer . Aber so Kondenswasser hab ich auch noch nie am CPU Kühler gehabt. Hab ne WaKü, Probleme hab ich bisher noch nie gehabt. Ich mach das aber komischerweise schon immer, aber grade im Winter is das Thema meiner Meinung nach 'n wichtiges...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst den Wasserdampfgehalt im Wohnzimmer nicht mit dem eines Badezimmers vergleichen, in dem gerade gedusch/gebadet wurde.


----------



## Gnome (24. Oktober 2010)

ok 

Ne aber so an sich hab ich bisher noch nichts bemerkt, dass sich irgendwo Kondenswasser gebildet hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, ist ja nicht so, dass das Wasser am Case runterläuft.


----------



## Larson (25. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er ist im warmen Zimmer, die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist entsprechend hoch. Dann geht er morgens weg, Fenster ist offen, die Luft kühlt sich ab, kann nicht mehr soviel Wasserdampf aufnehmen wie warme Luft.
> Wo bleibt wohl der Wasserdampf?



Vermutlich wird die Luftfeuchtigkeit mit der warmen Luft ins freie gezogen. 

Mach ich schon Jahre so, und da bildet sich kein Kondenswasser. Die Warme (feuchte) Luft wird nach drausen gezogen und kühle Luft herein. Also ein Luftaustausch.


----------



## Gnome (25. Oktober 2010)

Da bin ich aber um ehrlich zu sein auch der Meinung wie Larson. Ich mach ja das Fenster komplett auf, ist vllt 'n Meter groß das Fenster oder 1,10 oder so und der Rechner steht direkt daneben. Das Zimmer is auch nicht groß, daher kann ja eigentlich kein Kondenswasser entstehen.

Zimmertemperatur lag heute übrigens bei 15°C. Also niedriger scheints wohl nicht zu gehen...


----------

